# Sticky  LED Company Products



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless you see a "sponsor" underneath the identity of someone in this forum selling lights/LED products from their company, it is not allowed on the site.

Please report any company/person advertising their products here by selecting the red/white triangle on the left and a moderator will be notified and the user dealt with.

Thanks.

Just to amplify:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f10/led-light-spam-not-allowed-new-24937.html


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks ben!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

will do!


----------



## LYDIAhy1959 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Majorrush (Jan 21, 2013)

Are we allowed to tell others where we got ours? websites?
If not I am guilty opps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can tell(link) to products you use including LEDS.The focus is not to have Companies selling their product without becoming a sponsor.You can even sell your old used equipment as a member in good standing.Everyone needs to be checked out,even sponsors.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Recommending a product is one thing, spamming the site with a product is another.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry for the post.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If they are paying you to promote their product, you must become a sponser other wise its no different than spamming and can get you banned.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

TroyVSC said:


> Yeah but the money i receive on the side for promoting their product is just too good to pass up.


You promote LEDs for FW tanks?? WTH for?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry, I was trying to add humor to the conversation. I was trying to have sarcasm and that does not always translate well to written text. 

FYI I have one tank running a single T8. I will be purchasing a LED fixture for my future 40B. In no way am I sponsered by anyone. I am just a beginner with aquariums. I do enjoy this site and hope to stay in good favor here, participate and keep on learning.

Troy


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

...Ironically I just bought some LEDs for my freshwater tank...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

TroyVSC said:


> Sorry, I was trying to add humor to the conversation. I was trying to have sarcasm and that does not always translate well to written text.
> 
> FYI I have one tank running a single T8. I will be purchasing a LED fixture for my future 40B. In no way am I sponsered by anyone. I am just a beginner with aquariums. I do enjoy this site and hope to stay in good favor here, participate and keep on learning.
> 
> Troy












*r2*r2


----------



## chrisfeng (Dec 17, 2014)

If can i promote my products ?
saltwater and freshwater led light, give some advice .


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

chrisfeng said:


> If can i promote my products ?
> saltwater and freshwater led light, give some advice .


No that is not allowed and can get you banned quickly. If you want to post that you must become a sponsor.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Business is for business man(woman), hobby is for hobbyists!!!


----------



## Swampmasher (23 d ago)

Please report any company/person advertising their products here by selecting the red/white triangle on the left and a moderator will be notified and the user dealt with.


----------

